
YouTube warns you if a video channel was paid for by Russian government - yucare
https://imgur.com/fwDCH0c
======
adventured
YouTube does variations of that for all publicly/state supported broadcasters.

See: CBC, Canadian Broadcasting Corporation

"CBC is a publicly funded Canadian broadcaster"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ-
XYUR2YL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ-XYUR2YL0)

And the BBC

"BBC is a publicly funded British broadcaster"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3boVfBStFpM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3boVfBStFpM)

------
yucare
Link to video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_Xra_HN8a8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_Xra_HN8a8)

